# [solved]no eth0 interface?

## KrossFIN

When my fresh install boots up is does everything as is should except for eth0 loading. It says there isn't an "eth0 interface".

No, networking doesn't work because interface doesn't exist..

Yes, it did work on minimal install cd-amd64.

I've compiled all of the 10-100mbps and 1gbps drivers in kernel.

I have done rc-update add eth.0 default (may not be right but anyway..)

ifconfig -a gives me text about "lo" and "sit0"

I don't even know what sit0 is..

Networking via router, dhcp worked every other time.

And no, google wasn't much of a help.

I am sort of a noob so please give me clear instructions.

Any ideas?

----------

## tony-curtis

What does 

```
lspci
```

 (from pciutils) say your ethernet is?

----------

## krinn

do

```
lspci -k | grep -A7 Ether

```

and you'll get the driver name you need like that

```
lspci -k | grep -A7 Ether

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c6

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

----------

## V-Li

Maybe your interface is called differently?  Due to persistent net rules of udev your device may be called /dev/eth1 or whatever.  What is the output of ifconfig -a?

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post with the latest SystemRescueCD this :

```

# lspci -v

```

----------

## KrossFIN

For now I can't provide lspci (or other) info. This is because it takes a lot of time to write it all to a piece of paper and the post it here.

No, its eth0, it hasn't changed.

I'll post the info when I've downloaded the livecd (for copy/paste).

I don't have a syrescuecd..(my isp provides me a great 40kt/s connection, so I won't be downloading everything I find from the internet..)

And I have the right kernel driver for the ethernet, r8169

AND I have managed to accidentally do this: 

```
# rc-update add udev default
```

 (or something like that)

So how can I move it back where it was?

Tomorrow I'll post the stuff you requested.

----------

## XQYZ

 *KrossFIN wrote:*   

> For now I can't provide lspci (or other) info. This is because it takes a lot of time to write it all to a piece of paper and the post it here.

 

They don't have USB Pen Drives in Finland?

----------

## KrossFIN

Sure we have but what will I do with it? (Installed gentoo from USB pen drive)

It won't help me post any details about lspci or others.

So what would I transfer to it(or from it)?

Just to let you know my system is 64 bit (all my linux livecds are 32).

How can I transfer text to USB pen drives? (if its possible)

Instructions please..(and not this; "don't you have pc's there")

Sorry for my english, as you can see, it's not my primary language.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, if you have the net on that box, try this :

```

# emerge -av wgetpaste

# lspci -v | wgetpaste

```

And post the URL.

----------

## XQYZ

 *KrossFIN wrote:*   

> Sure we have but what will I do with it? (Installed gentoo from USB pen drive)
> 
> It won't help me post any details about lspci or others.

 

Ok I'll let you in on a little secret: you can redirect the output of commands into files using the ">" operator (for example: echo "Hello World">test.txt OR lspci >lspci.txt). Then just put the file on your pen drive and once your under an OS with an active net connection you can just copy paste the content of the file.

----------

## krinn

rc-update del udev

rc-update add udev sysinit

----------

## KrossFIN

Now I have some info.

ALL this info has been gathered via chroot, if you require this info from inside my gentoo install, let me know.

lspci ethernet info

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
```

ifconfig -a (this is propably not valid since inside gentoo install it showed me only "sit0" an "lo")

I've heard that sit0 does something with ipv4 conversion to ipv6 (how has that ended up in my system?)

eth0 is missing and sit0 has arrived??

```
~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:cb:4e:3e:71:e3  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::e2cb:4eff:fe3e:71e3/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:26446 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22116 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:35282115 (33.6 MiB)  TX bytes:1698146 (1.6 MiB)

          Interrupt:27

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:234 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:234 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:18633 (18.1 KiB)  TX bytes:18633 (18.1 KiB)
```

lspci -v

Only ethernet info.

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83a3

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at fafff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at faff8000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Expansion ROM at fbff0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

        Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
```

Thank you krinn for the udev help.

----------

## KrossFIN

These are taken from inside my gentoo install.

error that comes when I boot.

```
Starting up eth0

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist

please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

ifonfig -a from gentoo

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

lspci (only ethernet) from inside gentoo

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

```

lspci -k from inside gentoo

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83a3
```

now I have a question, why doesn't my ethernet use any drivers?

How can I activate the driver?

and finally, lspci -v

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83a3

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

   Memory at fafff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at faff8000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Expansion ROM at fbff0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
```

Please answer to my new question.

EDIT: I somehow fixed it. I removed the driver from my kernel and added it as module and added it to autoload. But the strange part is that it fails to load the module that my card requires, so does this mean that the driver only does bad to my card?? odd..

----------

